# Gestor fees



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi 
Finally our car paperwork is ready, our gestor quoted 200 euros for this service , I understand that we will have to pay this but is this the average price for transfer of ownership on a cheap old car !!! Or have we been taken for ride !! Ha ha


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bernice34 said:


> Hi
> Finally our car paperwork is ready, our gestor quoted 200 euros for this service , I understand that we will have to pay this but is this the average price for transfer of ownership on a cheap old car !!! Or have we been taken for ride !! Ha ha


I think we were charged €150 by our garage when we bought our car, rather than employ our own Gestor.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Hi
> Finally our car paperwork is ready, our gestor quoted 200 euros for this service , I understand that we will have to pay this but is this the average price for transfer of ownership on a cheap old car !!! Or have we been taken for ride !! Ha ha


This will most likely include the transfer tax, so I would expect 120-250 EUR for a transfer. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The transfer tax is 4% of the value of the vehicle and there is an additional fee payable to Trafico. So if the gestor´s fee includes these, it sounds like a bargain.

Driving your car & buying a car in Spain. Practical legal information and advice by iAbogado, your English-speaking Spanish lawyers in Madrid | iAbogado


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> The transfer tax is 4% of the value of the vehicle and there is an additional fee payable to Trafico. So if the gestor´s fee includes these, it sounds like a bargain.
> 
> Driving your car & buying a car in Spain. Practical legal information and advice by iAbogado, your English-speaking Spanish lawyers in Madrid | iAbogado


It was a very cheap car !!


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

Brought my car when I came 10 years ago. It was two years old at the time and valued at €7000. Changing plates cost €390.
Imported a bike last year. It's 10 years old and valued at €5000. Changing the plates cost €589.

I'd say you had a bargain.


Edit: Just noticed you said change of ownership not change of registration.

I'll get my coat. :bolt:


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

bernice34 said:


> It was a very cheap car !!


It was a very cheap Gestor too.


----------

